# Leash training fail..........or not



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have been working on leash training with Killa all week, but it has not been working! I have only been training with her in the backyard and house so I decided to take her to the front yard so we would have a bit more even ground to work with and still nothing! I brought Branna and Winter out on a leash to teach her and guess what...... Nothing! Treats, praise, calling her, toys..........nothing! Finally for some odd reason I decided to take the leash off her harness and attach it to her collar and........ BAM!!!! She starts walking like a pro! I guess she really did not like walking on the harness. From now on she will have the leash attached to her collar. Now I just have to figure out how much walking she can handle with her poor deformed foot. I'm thinking she will eventually start tripoding and not use it at all. She already does when she runs around the back yard. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, she is still so young - maybe she will get used to using it. Did you say that you were going to take her to an orthopedic surgeon? Maybe they could do something to make it more functional?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh, she is still so young - maybe she will get used to using it. Did you say that you were going to take her to an orthopedic surgeon? Maybe they could do something to make it more functional?


I have to take her to a general vet first because the specialists require a referral from your vet. So that is our first step. She has an appointment next week. Depending on what the general vet says I will take her to the Orthopedic specialist. Her breeder doesn't feel like it needs to be operated on and asked that I only do it if it is absolutely necessary. So unless it starts to cause big problems as she grows I will probably not have reconstructive surgery done. I am also very nervous with putting such a little one through major surgery like this. From what I have researched it is very hard to find a vet that will do reconstructive surgery for this condition. Most Vets said that the leg will have to be amputated.  which I definitely don't want to do! I can't wait to get some films of the foot though. I really want to see which carpals,metacarpals, and phalanges formed and which didn't. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dogs don't generally get the feel from what you are doing with the leash if it is on a harness instead of a collar. Once you have it working well for you with the leash on the collar if you want to go back to the harness for medical reasons then it should still make sense to your pup. I hope you get some good options from the vets you consult with. The other thing to remember is that many dogs adapt very well to their imperfections. They don't have the same mental hangups we do.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Dogs don't generally get the feel from what you are doing with the leash if it is on a harness instead of a collar. Once you have it working well for you with the leash on the collar if you want to go back to the harness for medical reasons then it should still make sense to your pup. I hope you get some good options from the vets you consult with. The other thing to remember is that many dogs adapt very well to their imperfections. They don't have the same mental hangups we do.


Wow thanks for the information. I sure learned that the hard way, didn't I lol. I don't really want to go back to the harness if she is fine with the collar. I hope I get some good options from the vet too. We don't really have great vets around here so I'm hoping the one I picked will know what to do or who to refer me to at least. I am thinking she will get a long just fine with her imperfections she has proved it so far. I am a bit worried about how the joint will be effected as she grows though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

